# how to scoop the rhinestones like a boss :)



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Hi guys. short video that may help some people a little 
Hack the bottle 
rhinestone scoop tip - hack the milk bottle - YouTube


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow that's awesome! Thanks for the tip. I don't drink milk but I guess I'll have to buy a bottle. I have just been using a bandaid carton cut up but this is nice. Way to Go!


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

So clever 

Sent from my SM-N900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

Best part is where he just ramdomly says "scoop" loool

showed my fiance who has a craft business. She was impressed.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I just use this. http://www.amazon.com/Shovel-Diamon...el+Diamond+Gemstone+Scoop+Beading+Crafts+Tool


----------



## MayportLife (Dec 27, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

MetroMan said:


> Best part is where he just ramdomly says "scoop" loool
> 
> showed my fiance who has a craft business. She was impressed.


Not sure why I said that but I just did lol 

"a scoop"


----------

